# "Fifi" and "Diamond Lil" at Carolinas Aviation Museum 26-28 May



## Midnight Tech (Dec 31, 2001)

Enjoy!


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: "Fifi" and "Diamond Lil" at Carolinas Aviation Museum 26-28 May*

Great stuff - One of my passions: aviation photography. I would love to get to some of the US shows.

Thanks for putting these up.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: "Fifi" and "Diamond Lil" at Carolinas Aviation Museum 26-28 May*

Ditto here too :grin:

Excellent photos MT, if memory serves me right, the 'Diamond Lil' is a B24 'Liberator' isn't it?


----------



## Midnight Tech (Dec 31, 2001)

*Re: "Fifi" and "Diamond Lil" at Carolinas Aviation Museum 26-28 May*



WereBo said:


> Ditto here too :grin:
> 
> Excellent photos MT, if memory serves me right, the 'Diamond Lil' is a B24 'Liberator' isn't it?


Right! "Lil" originally had nose art for "Ol' 927".


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: "Fifi" and "Diamond Lil" at Carolinas Aviation Museum 26-28 May*

I just want to take one if the engines apart and see what's inside


----------

